
Ruby 2.0 Works Hard So You Can Be Lazy (2013) - thibaut_barrere
http://patshaughnessy.net/2013/4/3/ruby-2-0-works-hard-so-you-can-be-lazy
======
geraldbauer
If you're interested in ruby and the upcoming ruby 2.5 release on Dec/25th -
may I highlight the Ruby Advent Calendar 2017 [1] incl. Ruby 2.5 news and
highlights 25 ruby libraries / gems. Happy holidays / christmas and hacking w/
ruby. [1]:
[https://planetruby.github.io/advent2017](https://planetruby.github.io/advent2017)

~~~
izietto
I love this thing that Ruby publishes a new release on Christmas. I usually
don't like Christmas, but this is an appreciated present.

------
iddan
Relevant to Python 3 as well: a lot of methods has updated to use iterators
when they can making the lazy and much more efficient

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Iterators on small lists aren't always more efficient.

~~~
rs86
Needlessly pedantic

~~~
ngrilly
Why? It's true, and useful to know if we are talking about efficiency.

~~~
oweiler
And in most programs, lists ARE small quite often.

------
stevebmark
Does optimizing Ruby have diminishing returns? It doesn't have a JIT and it's
all late method lookups, seems like that would be a much higher performance
win, to remove the runtime metaprogrammed nightmare soup. I also wonder if
that's even compatible with the language at all.

------
rubystallion
Would be nice to have an implementation in pure ruby of this to play around
with. In the meantime it's good the article is well illustrated.

------
gr33nman
No tax breaks for Ruby.

